# grossangelegte



## Learning

Hola, alguien me puede decir por favor qué significa GROSSANGELEGTE en español? 
Me sería de gran ayuda.

"(...)einer grossangelegten Studie aus Deutschland"

Muchas gracias


----------



## torh

Hola Learning,

leyendo todo el texto suele ser más fácil entender el significado de palabras desconocidas. Yo, cuando leo lenguas extranjeras, así suelo hacer. Pero a ver si te ayuda:

"Anlegen" significa "encarar", entre otras cosas. Puede que se trate de un estudio que se encare fuertemente con Alemania. Que critica Alemania.

Pero, si eso, espera a ver si te contesta algún nativo.


----------



## Learning

Thanks a lot torth, but unfortunately I guess this is not the meaning here or at least I don't think so. 

I'm gonna write the question in English too, perhaps more people can help me:
I would like to know the meaning of GROSSANGELEGTE in: "(...)einer grossangelegten Studie aus Deutschland". 
If it isn't possible in Spanish, I would like to know the meaning in English.
Please it's really important to me.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## sisyphe

groß angelegt: Se trata de un estudio a gran escala, es decir con mucha gente que participe. Mi castellano no es muy bueno, pero espero que me entendaras.
Saludos,
s.


----------



## Learning

Ah... muchas gracias, se dice como tú lo has dicho "a gran escala". Gracias!
Lo había buscado finalmente en un diccionario alemán español que te venía on a large scale. Thanks!


----------



## Kajjo

großangelegte Studie = eine Studie mit sehr vielen Befragten, mit viel Mühe und Arbeit durchgeführt

Kajjo


----------

